# Moving Back To Argentina



## KnightInExile

Hello.

I was born in Buenos Aires, Argentina, but my folks and myself moved to New York when I was a year for new opportunities. Now, at age 39, I am currently living in South Florida and after living down here for over 20 years, I need a change. I haven't been back to Argentina since 1990 and I really do miss my other family and friends there. I am in need of a change and I'm seriously considering moving back to Argentina. I speak Spanish fluently and I am eager to take a job as an English teacher or office or warehouse worker to get started. For now, I am trying to be as economical as possible and I think the only way for me to do that is to sell my car and computer for starters. Plus, if I live in Buenos Aires, I don't need a car, anyway. I can rely on public transportation and not have to worry about car maintenance and car payments, it will be one less thing to worry about. If I don't have a car, all I have to focus on is my health insurance, rent, electricity, and water, and that's it. 

Does anyone know of any job agencies in Buenos Aires that I can contact? Any information will be most helpful, thanks in advance!


----------



## malbe

Hi, I'm also originally from Argentina and living in the US for many years.
Are you aware of the current financial/political situation in Argentina? Please make sure to read local newpapers because the situation right now is not good and getting worse.
Getting a job is not an easy task... but it is mostly ruled by luck than anything else. Be aware that renting an apartment, for example, requires a hefty security deposit (which in many/most cases you never get back) and you need to have a co-signer that vouches for you with a property. If you have not lived in Argentina in so many years, I would advise you to first make a trip to really find out how things are. Good luck!


----------



## KnightInExile

malbe said:


> Hi, I'm also originally from Argentina and living in the US for many years.
> Are you aware of the current financial/political situation in Argentina? Please make sure to read local newpapers because the situation right now is not good and getting worse.
> Getting a job is not an easy task... but it is mostly ruled by luck than anything else. Be aware that renting an apartment, for example, requires a hefty security deposit (which in many/most cases you never get back) and you need to have a co-signer that vouches for you with a property. If you have not lived in Argentina in so many years, I would advise you to first make a trip to really find out how things are. Good luck!


Hey there! Thanks for your response!  Yes, I am very much aware of the current economic situation in Argentina, but then again, things here in the USA aren't too rosy either!  Anyway, I think I should elaborate on my status, here's the thing: I have a girlfriend in Argentina and we cannot stand being separated anymore. In addition, we discussed that she can come live with me in the USA, but it is very difficult for her to get a visa, therefore, it is much easier if I move there instead. She has informed me that there are plenty of jobs within the medical industry, specifically, helping out the elderly and within the infirmary department. I am a professional nursing assistant and I'm also a certified English teacher, so these two professions place my head way above the water. However, you mentioning about getting an apartment would obviously be the main issue. How much do you approximately think I would need to save up on money to get an apartment in Buenos Aires?


----------



## malbe

I understand you are eager to go... but, for starters, you might want to put away enough money to AT LEAST cover the price of a ticket to return home. 
You need to be realistic and realize that unless you are a full fledged professional making a rather high-end living in Argentina, you are not going to be earning much money and Argentina is not cheap! Rent prices by U.S. standards are not too high but remember you will be "surviving" (I'm not exaggerating) on an Argentine salary and you will be required to have a co-signer who is willing to place a property as collateral. I don't mean to sound negative but it is what it is!
In what part of Buenos Aires does your girlfriend live? (Buenos Aires is huge) I ask because cost of living (mainly when considering rentals) differs a lot.


----------



## KnightInExile

malbe said:


> I understand you are eager to go... but, for starters, you might want to put away enough money to AT LEAST cover the price of a ticket to return home.
> You need to be realistic and realize that unless you are a full fledged professional making a rather high-end living in Argentina, you are not going to be earning much money and Argentina is not cheap! Rent prices by U.S. standards are not too high but remember you will be "surviving" (I'm not exaggerating) on an Argentine salary and you will be required to have a co-signer who is willing to place a property as collateral. I don't mean to sound negative but it is what it is!
> In what part of Buenos Aires does your girlfriend live? (Buenos Aires is huge) I ask because cost of living (mainly when considering rentals) differs a lot.


As a matter of fact, I plan a two-way ticket, just in case. And you're right, it is what it is, but we don't want to be separated anymore. My girlfriend lives in San Martin, specifically, the Matheu and Maestro Dasso area. 

1. How much are the rentals in that area?

Also, we have discussed the possibility of her getting a visa to come here to Florida and stay with me. 

2. However, I mentioned that it would be difficult for her to get one, but would it actually be easier if we went this route as oppose to me relocating to Argentina?


----------



## Uncover English

I live in Argentina and with your expertise you'll be able to find a job. Try ZONAJOBS
I agree that probably you'll be surviving because salaries are not that high though.
San Martin is not an expensive area and it is rather far from the downtown area. Commuting is chaotic.
She may try to get the VISA. If she fails, you may come. The whole VISA process is not that hard. I did it last year with my family and we had no problems.
Hope this helps!


----------

